# VERY sore butt in final weeks?????



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

My latest pg symptom/ailment has me totally baffled. I am 35 weeks pg with twins, and am definitely HUGE. I have never seen anyone look as pregnant as I look. Yesterday I woke up with a VERY sore butt. . . what? I feel like I fell off a horse three times and landed on my butt each time. It doesn't look bruised, but it certainly feels very bruised. I can't think of what I could have possibly done to myself. . . I am on bedrest, and mostly lie on my side, not my butt. Is this just something that happens as the babies move down? Is it because they are breech? Has anyone ever heard of this?

Thanks!

- A very sore Lex


----------



## melamama (Oct 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm 34 weeks _not_ with twins (despite what my mom thinks), but this has been happening to me at night. I lay on my side and alternate sides about every hour and half at night because I get so uncomfortable. Anyway, I think it's because as I lie on my side I will lean the top leg over and touch the bed (if you can visualize) and this stretches the muscles not only in the leg, but also in my butt. I'm guessing if you're on bedrest that this sort of thing would magnify the stretching of the muscles-or could cramp you up too. Lately I have been trying to stretch before bed and after the multiple times I get up to pee during the night, and it seems to be helping. A resource that I found very helpful during my first pregnancy and have been meaning to take out of the library is Elizabeth Noble's Essential Exercises for the Childbearing year. She may have something on exercises for women on bedrest. she also has a book on twins too.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

I think your butt is sore because your babes are engaging and putting pressure on your cocyx area. I think it means the biscuit is almost done.

Try some pelvic rocks, cat/cow and some belly dancing kinda stuff, rotate your hips a lot, whatever feels good.

As for the sides of the hips, not the butt explicitly, well, everything is loose - similar pelvic rocking would help - and perhaps sleeping ON a pillow instead of directly on the bed would help, stuff one behind your back and one in your front, curl your leg over it - make sort of a v shape out of pillows so your pelvic basket has something even softer to lie in.

You could try sleeping on your back with your back proped up with pillows or a wedge - something like a 45 degree angle. This will take the pressure off your back, and off your hips. A pillow under your butt in this position might help, too. If you had enough pillows, you could sleep on your stomach w/a big cavety for your belly and perhaps boobs. Almost like the chriopractic bench for pregnancy.

And do those pelvic rocks, even while lying down.

hope that helps...

Lori


----------



## madison (Nov 20, 2001)

No advice, but {{{{Lexbeach}}}}


----------



## lisamarie (Nov 19, 2001)

I've been having that recently and I'm 28 wks. With my first baby, he arrived so fast that I did fracture my coccyx (tailbone). In talking w/my midwife this week, we think its due to the previous fracture and also the stretching SI (sacroiliac) ligaments. These ligaments are on each side of your sacrum. The other night, I had an ice pack on my right side at 4:00 am.

Good luck~

Lisa


----------



## cameronsmom (Nov 20, 2002)

I am 20 weeks (not with twins) and my butt has hurt for the past three weeks!! It is dead center of the crack of my butt (I know TMI!). I just keep complaining about it, thinking that will make it go away.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I agree with MysticHealer and second the pelvic rocks. That will also help with good positioning of the presenting twin









Rebecca


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the advice and hugs! The pelvic rocks do seem to help, although whenever I stand up I feel like the babies are just going to fall out







! The pain has mostly moved back towards the front of my pelvis (where it was before a few days ago), so I think maybe the butt pain was just due to the way Lukas was sitting down there. I am definitely feeling a bit bruised and battered . . . Oh well, maybe just one more week! I hope the rest of you with butt pain







improve before too long!

Thanks!

Lex


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey Lexbeach, I think we are sharing a symptom! Since my baby dropped (which was like 2.5, 3 weeks ago!) I've had those things going on with my butt and my groin. The midwife said it's because the baby's head is cutting off circulation. First my butt was kind of asleep (!) and then it moved more into my groin. It feels like being saddle sore from horseback riding or bicycle riding. Every time I get up from my chair I feel it and sing a little cowboy song, which makes me feel better. Today I remembered that this was what it was like when I first started doing the spinning classes (you know, the stationary bike aerobics?) which I was doing enthusiastically before pregnancy. So that also made me feel better for some reason.

One thing I've been doing that has provided some relief is the yoga position called badakonasana (I think). I sit up on the couch because the sofa cushions are helpful and bring my feet together, and just let my knees relax to the sides. We have a yoga bolster and I sit with that behind my back. It feels good. Very low-tech.


----------



## MysticHealerMom (Oct 7, 2002)

I think that's also called taylor's pose - with the soles of your feet together, back straight. A very good pose for pregnancy. You can also grab your feet and stretch your back, then arch over your calves - assuming you've got enough room to do that







It helps stretch your hips and inner thighs. Childs pose is helpful, too. If you put something under your butt, knees wide, feet under or near your butt, and a pillow under your chest and head, it's very nice.


----------



## XM (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cameronsmom_
*I just keep complaining about it, thinking that will make it go away.*
Does that really work?









I have no advice, just sympathy. I rememeber *everything* being sore those last few weeks. There was a lot of discomfort with baby trying to get comfortable in her cramped quarters and doing some really merciless things to me in the process! I can only imagine how strange you must feel with twins fighting for space in your poor belly, you have my sympathy.

Hey, today's the 24th, you're almost there!

XM


----------

